#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-22
<Druida> Saludos
<Druida> una consulta, quiero instalar el xubuntu en mi Pentium2 y no me sale el terminal grafico de instalacion sino la palabra root
<Druida> como puedo instalar xubuntu desde el terminal boot
<Druida> o en modo texto
<Druida> ayuda en la instalacion
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-23
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, que más me recomiendas hacer para convertirme en MOTU?
<RoAkSoAx> esto es lo que he hecho hasta ahora: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/4nDr3s/Mentorship
<nxvl> subir paquetes como mierda para q tus sponsors se aburran y te digan, subelos tu!
<nxvl> estas listo para MOTU cuando:
<nxvl> a) tus sponsors ya no te piden que cambies NADA
<nxvl> b) cuando tus sponsors se aburren y te dicen "ya no jo.. subelos tu"
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-24
<nxvl> no hay una lista de pasos o cosas x hacer
<nxvl> es simplemente q te agarren confianza tus sponsors
<nxvl> xq finalmente ellos van a ser los que decidan practicamente si te dan accesos o no
<nxvl> xq los del council solo van a preguntar a tus sponsors y revisar tus ultimos sponsorship requests
<nxvl> si ven muchas anotaciones de tus sponsors, no te dan nada
<nxvl> si no ven ninguna
<nxvl> y ven q el sponsor simplemente revisaba y subia tu parche a la primera te lo dan
<nxvl> asi de simple
<nxvl> ese es el proceso de aprovacion in a nutshell
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha ok, xvre, pero a lo ke me referia es que si debo trabajar en mas cosas como missing dependencies o securioty updates o webadas asi?
<nxvl> no, en realidad no
<nxvl> puedes hacer bug fixing chiquitos y normall
<nxvl> lo unico q les interesa es ver q sabes empaquetar bien
<nxvl> y q eres cuidadoso
<nxvl> y que revisas bien tus uploads
<RoAkSoAx> a ya xvre
<RoAkSoAx> ivoks (mi mentor) me dijo ke dentro de pronto ya deberia estar listo para MOTU
<RoAkSoAx> ojala pes sea pronto
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, mas bien, para agarrar chamba en canonical que recomiendas?
<nxvl> q vayas a un UDS
<nxvl> y q tengas haaaaaaaarta paciencia
<nxvl> ahorita lo q estan buscando en el server team es harta gente para cloud computing
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, pero todos piden developers con experiencia
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> haha osea yo no la haria
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero un trabajo como el tuyo?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero un trabajo como el tuyo?
<nxvl> el mio requiere experiencia
<nxvl> pero yo la hize bien en la comunidad
<nxvl> y vieron q la tenia
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro pero que haces? Puro packaging con security updates o cosas asi?
<nxvl> security updates
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> dentro de poco, espero, ya voy a comenzar a hacerlas tambien para ubuntu
<nxvl> sino q ahorita no puedo xq no tengo tiempo
<RoAkSoAx> si me imagino
<nxvl> pero deberia hacerlas
<nxvl> yo soy el security team member 3.5
<RoAkSoAx> yo estuve viendo y creo que lo mejor sería meterme en QA o dar Security Updates o cosas asi
<nxvl> :P
<RoAkSoAx> para conseguir trabajo
<RoAkSoAx> ahah 3.5?
<nxvl> pero por ahora ando solo en cosas de oem
<nxvl> security updates es JODIDASO
<nxvl> ademas q lo q mas necesitas aparte de skills, es q kees te tenga confianza
<nxvl> y eso es jodido
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe.... bueno vamos a ver pes como vamos
<nxvl> si a mi el me recomendo para la chamba y ni asi me ha dado todos los accesos
<nxvl> solo algunos
<RoAkSoAx> lo que me queda es tcontribuir, contribuir y seguir contribuyendo
<nxvl> exacto
<nxvl> me voa patinar
<nxvl> blao
<RoAkSoAx> ciao
<hollman> buenas noches, hoy a las 8:00 pm hora local (Bogota, Colombia) en #ubuntu-co-meeting tendremos una charla sobre como hacer un podcast, los interesados, bienvenidos...
<hollman> exactamente en 7 minutos
<new-435> hola
<bounz> hola
<bounz> amigos
<bounz> :D
<bounz> hay alguien online???
<bounz> hey???alguien esta vivo ahi??
<bounz> =-O
<bounz> he instalado el lamp y el webmin
<jsantillana> hola bounz
<bounz> pero en realidad lo q yo quiero es activar todo los servicions
<bounz> como mail
<bounz> todo
<bounz> manyas
<bounz> osea para tener asi tipo hosting
<bounz> aca he instalado un server en una maquina virtual
<jsantillana> bounz voy a entrar a mi correo
<bounz> ok
<jsantillana> hablamos por ahi spy ratasxy
<bounz> tambien quiero instalar
<bounz> ircd
<bounz> :D
<jsantillana> bounz estas en tu correo
<bounz> si pero en windows
<bounz> aver esta
<bounz> un toke
<bounz> voy a abrir
<bounz> aqui
<nxvl> bounz: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<new-435> hola
<new-435> necesito instalar xchat en ubuntu 8.10
<nxvl> sudo apt-get install xchat
<nxvl> o synaptic
<nxvl> pero eso si no se como se hace
<new-435> pero ise eso
<new-435> sudo y todo lo q sigue
<new-435> pero dice q noe sta el paquete
<new-435> el xchat lo baje de softonic
<new-435> y lesta en un usb
<nxvl> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xchat
<new-435> update para q es ?
<nxvl> para q refresque la lista de paquete
<nxvl> paquetes
<new-435> nx
<new-435> pero el xchat q baje para linux de softonic
<new-435> esta en un usb
<nxvl> olvidate de ese
<nxvl> usa el de los repositorios
<new-435> no hay forma de instalar ese q lo baje
<nxvl> para q cuando salgan updates de seguridad o bug fixes los tengas sin mayor esfuerzo
<nxvl> sino vas a tener q mantener tu mismo tu paquete actualizado
<nxvl> si, si hay, pero no te conviene
<new-435> solo quisiera aprender a instalar el programa q baje
<nxvl> bueno, pero ojo q no te conviene
<new-435> y aparte instalar desde el repositorio
<nxvl> en q formato esta?
<nxvl> .deb o .tar.gz?
<nxvl> si es .rpm no sirve
<new-435> .tar.bz2
<nxvl> ok
<new-435> hay dos puntos
<nxvl> desde la consola en el directorio donde esta tu archivo escribe
<nxvl> tar xfj NOMBRE_DEL_ARCHIVO.tar.bz2
<nxvl> debe aparecer un directorio nuevo
<new-435> osea no voy ala terminal
<nxvl> si, anda al terminal
<nxvl> consola = terminal
<new-435> sino de dodne esta el mismo archivo
<new-435> no entiendo
<nxvl> en el terminal entra al directorio donde estar el archivo
<new-435> como hago eso
<new-435> solo sabia entrar por la shell desde windows
<nxvl> cn cd
<nxvl> con cd
<new-435> es parecido a windows
<nxvl> cd ruta/al/archivo
<new-435> la forma de entrar
<new-435> osea del DOS
<nxvl> claro, DOS copio a UNIX
<nxvl> la mayoria de los comandos son bien parecidos
<new-435> y si instalo lo q baje tambien puedo desinsatalarlo y instalar desde los repositorios
<nxvl> en teoria
<new-435> claro el de instalar lo q baje solo para aprender
<nxvl> en teoria se puede
<nxvl> depende de como hayan empaquetado ese archivo
<nxvl> pero si se debe poder
<nxvl> no creo q no hayan incluido el desinstalador
<new-435> nx pero lo q no entiendo
<new-435> por q hay 2 puntos
<new-435> en el archivo q baje
<new-435> hay
<nxvl> xq el unix no importa la terminacion del archivo, es solo para saber de q se trata
<new-435> .tar.bz2
<nxvl> pero para el sistema es la misma cosa
<new-435> no deberi de ir solo un .tar
<nxvl> lo que dice es que esta juntado en un archivo tar, y ese tar esta comprimido con formato bz2
<new-435> o solo .bz2
<nxvl> para el sistema es iwal si se llamara simpmemente xchat
<new-435> osea que tengo descompromir todavia con algun descompresor de linux
<nxvl> o xchat.tar.bz2
<nxvl> da lo mismo
<nxvl> es un simple archivo mas
<nxvl> el mismo tar lo descomprime
<new-435> digo si para poner el comando sudo
<nxvl> por ejemplo, normalmente estan comprimidor con gunzip, y terminan en tar.gz, por convencion, pero tambien se usa tgz de vez en cuando
<new-435> tengo q 1ro descomprimir
<nxvl> osea q archivo.tar.gz es lo mismo q archivo.tgz
<nxvl> y en realidad q archivo nomas
<nxvl> sudo sirve para ejecutar un comando con privilegios de administrador
<nxvl> puedes "instalarlo" sin eso incluso
<nxvl> solo q no instalarlo para todo el sistema, sino solo para tu usuario
<new-435> esto es el nombre del archivo q baje xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2
<new-435> en el comando pondre todo eso
<nxvl> sep
<new-435> con todo su extension ?
<nxvl> tar xfj xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2
<new-435> todo ??
<new-435> todo verdad
<new-435> nx
<nxvl> si
<new-435> probare nx
<new-435> nx eres de peru ?ç
<nxvl> si
<new-435> ah ok
<nxvl> ese comando solo descomprime el archivo
<nxvl> no instala nada
<new-435> estaba en sala de ubuntu-cl
<new-435> los hp estaba q me decian q fuera al foro
<new-435> se botan eh
<new-435> probare
<new-435> nx
<new-435> nx estas ahi ?
<new-435> hola hay alguien
<new-435> hola como entro a las particiones
<new-435> de ubuntu
<new-435> por decir  kingston
<new-435> al usb
<new-435> nxvl
<nxvl> new-435:
<new-435> nada
<new-435> no entiendo
<new-435> en win xp
<new-435> en le dos
<new-435> pongop por decir
<new-435> c
<new-435> y sale c:\
<new-435> y ahi pongo cd
<nxvl> donde has guardado tu archivo?
<new-435> esta en un usb
<new-435> pero en linux
<new-435> q e pòne
<new-435> no se pondra disco c
<new-435> D
<new-435> ETC
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> escribe mount
<new-435> para q es mount ?
<new-435> como se entra a las pàrticiones de ubuntu
<new-435> tengo particiones
<new-435> ../
<new-435> ../home
<new-435> ../swap
<nxvl> dale a mount
<nxvl> en la ultima linea deberia decir
<nxvl> /media/USB /dev/sdb
<nxvl> o algo asi
<new-435> \/
<new-435> estoy perdido
<nxvl> new-435: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-25
<ERlCK> hola
<ERlCK> keria preguntarles de donde puedo descargar el ubunto en español para bittorent
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-26
<new-435> hola ubunteros
<new-435> bien por ahora
<new-435> aun bien en ubuntu
<new-435> lo unico que hay algunos pequeños probremillas
<new-435> uno
<new-435> es que al apagar desde ubuntu con el boton apagar
<new-435> no logra apagarse por completo la pc
<new-435> aun sigue prendido el monitor y imagino que tambien el procesador
<new-435> lo otro es que en ubuntu no sale
<new-435> las letras
<new-435> con su codigo ascii
<new-435> es decir por ejemplo
<new-435> alt + 99 =  c
<new-435>  a ue se debe eso ?
<new-435> hola no hya nadie ?
<new-435> hola
<new-435> hola nxvl
#ubuntu-pe 2009-06-27
<Ddiods> Buenas
<SergioDS> Hola
<SergioDS> necesito ayuda
<SergioDS> se puede bajar de version?
<SergioDS> hola
<SergioDS> RoAkSoAx estas ahi?
<RoAkSoAx> SergioDS, si
<RoAkSoAx> en que te puedo ayudar
<SergioDS> una vez tienes el ubuntu 9.04 puedes bajar a la version 8.10
<SergioDS> ?
<sergio> es que la version 9.04 no me funciona muy bien
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, tendrias que reinstalar desde 0
<sergio> jo
<sergio> tengo problemas con firefox y pidgin
<sergio> lo que mas me extrana es que iba bien
<sergio> ustedes como lo instalan?
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, que problemas tienes?
<sergio> pidgin no me arranca
<sergio> firefox no pyede hacer login en foros
<sergio> puede*
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, en una terminal
<RoAkSoAx> y has hecho todas las actualizaciones?
<sergio> a que te refieres
<sergio> [soy corto]
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, sabes usar la terminal?
<sergio> poco
<sergio> sudo apt-get install pidgin es para instalar pidgin
<sergio> pero ya lo tengo
<sergio> el problema es que antes iba t ahora no
<sergio> al igual que firefox
<sergio> he cerrado la Nintendo DS
<sergio> he cerrado la Nintendo DS
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, por eso, primero has: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RoAkSoAx> y veamos que pasa
<sergio> he abierto la Nintendo DS
<sergio> he abierto la Nintendo DS
<sergio> ok
<sergio> sale esto
<sergio> :
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, en la consola?
<sergio> tal vez quiera ejecutar 'apt-get -f install' para corregirlo.
<sergio> si, en consola
<sergio> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas
<sergio> E: dependencias incumplidas. Pruebe de nuevo usando -f
<sergio> despues de todo
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, sudo apt-get -f install
<sergio> ok
<sergio> 1 minuto
<sergio> 30 seg.
<sergio> ya
<sergio> anda!
<sergio> salio algo raro
<sergio> una ventana....
<sergio> ...dentro de la terminal
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, que dice
<sergio> muchas cosas
<sergio> estoy en la ds
<sergio> espera
<sergio> tardare a escribirlo
<sergio> configuracion de sun-java6-bin
<sergio> un texto largo
<sergio> y al final aceptar
<sergio> el texto dice noseque de sun microsystems y java
<sergio> lo de aceptar los terminos y condiciones
<sergio> he cerrado la Nintendo DS
<sergio> he cerrado la Nintendo DS
<sergio> he abierto la Nintendo DS
<sergio> he abierto la Nintendo DS
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, acepta
<sergio> no deja
<RoAkSoAx> sergio, has conectado la Nintendo DS a tu ubuntu?
<sergio> no
<sergio> estoy en la ds con el IRC y en el portatil el ubuntu
<sergio> si me desconecto es por la bateria de la nintendo ds ok?
<sergio> adios
#ubuntu-pe 2010-07-04
<frank82vt> Hola a todos
<frank82vt> Como puedo abrir en ubuntu un acceso directo a web creado en firefox dentro de windows
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-28
<danielfcc> Como hago para registrar mi nickname?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-06-30
<eldank> ermanos otra pregunta como logro que el ubuntu 11.04 tenga alrtas de sonido. como cuando voy a cerrar varias pestañas en firefox, o al cerrar un archivo sin guardar o al vaciar la papelera etc. porque la alerta que tengo ahorita sale aveces y suena muy baja casi no se escucha, ya e intentado poner otra alerta subirle el volumen en configuracion de sonido, y pues nada parece funcionar, ¿como lo soluciono?
<th3pr0ph3t> hola eldank,
<th3pr0ph3t> haz clic en el ícono de volumen en el indicador y escoge preferencias de sonido
<th3pr0ph3t> y revisa la primera pestaña
<eldank> hermano yo uso ubuntu 11.04
<th3pr0ph3t> claro, eso debería estar en el lado superior derecho de la pantalla, un parlantito
<eldank> ok disculpa ya lo vi :D
<th3pr0ph3t> ^_^
<eldank> listo
<eldank> y ahora
<th3pr0ph3t> revisa la primera pestaña, fíjate en el volumen y prueba los sonidos
<eldank> si yo ya hice eso, pruebo cambiarlos subirle el volumen pero nada
<th3pr0ph3t> y el tema de sonidos?
<th3pr0ph3t> escoge otro tema de sonido, a ver...
<eldank> listo, nada sigue el mismo sonido algo como "plot" y suena muy bajo
<th3pr0ph3t> mhm... no será que los parlantes están con el volumen bajo?
<eldank> no, yo puedo escuchar musica normalmente
<th3pr0ph3t> osea, suena pero no suena muy fuerte
<eldank> si
<th3pr0ph3t> Volumen de salida está bien? Y Volumen de alerta en la primera pestaña "Efectos de sonido"?
<th3pr0ph3t> Porque hay dos volúmenes, el volumen de todo y el volumen de las alertas
<eldank> tambien todo lo tengo al maximo
<th3pr0ph3t> El volumen de las alertas viene bajo
<th3pr0ph3t> Estás escuchando música ahora mismo? Sino tendrás que bajarle el volumen a tu reproductor de música... :/
<eldank> no estoy escuchando musica. y el volumen de alerta esta al maximo
<eldank> y no puedo cambiar el tipo de alerta,porque aparecen otras como un ladrido o goteo pero las selecciono y sigue el mismo sonido algo como "plot"
<th3pr0ph3t> mhm...
<th3pr0ph3t> no cambia el sonido... qué raro...
<th3pr0ph3t> no se me ocurre otra que reiniciar y cruzar los dedos
<eldank> jajaj XD, no creo que funcione porque de cerlo asi ya me hubiera funcionado en las otras ocaciones que yo e intentado subirle y cambiar el tipo de alerta
<eldank> ¿alguna otra sugerencia? :D
<th3pr0ph3t> revisa los niveles con alsamixer
<th3pr0ph3t> en un terminal ejecuta alsamixer
<th3pr0ph3t> es de consola, solo texto
<th3pr0ph3t> y revisa el pc speaker...
<th3pr0ph3t> pero esto ya es probar a la champa a lo mejor se arregla
<eldank> tecleo alsamixer en la terminal?
<th3pr0ph3t> ajá
<th3pr0ph3t> fijate si alguna dice "M" en lugar de un número, usa la tecla M para quitar mute a algo
<eldank> si hay 2 columnas que tienen mm en vez de un numero
<th3pr0ph3t> cuales son?
<th3pr0ph3t> PC speaker?
<th3pr0ph3t> derrepente está soltando beeps por el parlante, no sé
<eldank> esa tiene 00
<th3pr0ph3t> pasa que yo no he tenido esos problemas porque no me gusta que la computadora suene
<th3pr0ph3t> prueba subirle a ver
<th3pr0ph3t> o espera, derrepente estás esperando que suene cuando no genera sonido
<th3pr0ph3t> maximizar y minimizar por ejemplo, no suenan
<eldank> no perdon tiene 100
<eldank> no suena
<th3pr0ph3t> pucha, nose me ocurre más
<th3pr0ph3t> por qué no preguntas en otro canal de ubuntu?
<th3pr0ph3t> derrepente en #ubuntu
<eldank> las que tienen cero son beep,mic,micboost,spdif,internal mic
<th3pr0ph3t> será cuestión de probar. Lamentablemente no sé suficiente para ayudarte
<th3pr0ph3t> dale /join #ubuntu, a lo mejor hay alguien que te ayuda mejor que yo
<eldank> bueno mi hermano,muchas gracias eres muy amable,
<eldank> dejame preguntar en otro canal aver que tal XD
<vesania> :D?
<vesania> :(
<th3pr0ph3t> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-01
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: tienes invitaciones para google+?
<nxvl> no, pero dicen q hay un workaround
<nxvl> a ver gmail
#ubuntu-pe 2011-07-03
<loko_> miren tengo un problema mi disco
<loko_> de la particion ubuntu esta llena
<loko_> y eh entrado con el live cd
<loko_> para borrar algunas carpetas
<loko_> para poder reiniciar normalmente
<loko_> pero cuando quiero hacerlo no puedo
<loko_> como le doy permisos?¿
<loko_> para poder borrarlos
<loko_> ?
<loko_> por favor
<loko_> ayudaaaaaaa
<saimazoon> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-26
<M1L0> buenas noches
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping
<M1L0> reenganche..
<M1L0> como estan?
<M1L0> perdonen la demora, pero ando liado con varois temas... :P
<M1L0> sobre todo el recordar la instalacion y configuracion de ciertos servers :D
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR como vas?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: todo bien, con un monton de cosas en el colegio, pero bien
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, y esperando detalles del proximo uds :P
<JoseeAntonioR> tu como vas?
<M1L0> como te digo... liado, estoy instalando despues de muchos años un servidor Firewall, proxy, dansguardian, clamav jejej y ando liado :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> pero bueno, a buen paso, ahi ahi..
<M1L0> cierto que ya deberiasmos de reunirnos eh!
<JoseeAntonioR> si, solo que estamos con mil cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> todo mundo esta ocupado
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: por que no registras tu nick?
<M1L0> hummmm.... no lo se... XDD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> ya ta XDD
<M1L0> cosas del orinoco!
<M1L0> XD
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ahora, para que no estes exponiendo la IP, te recomiendo que pidas un cloak en #freenode
<JoseeAntonioR> o en #freenode-es
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0_: ahora, para que no estes exponiendo la IP, te recomiendo que pidas un cloak en #freenode-es
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0_: ahora, para que no estes exponiendo la IP, te recomiendo que pidas un cloak en #freenode-es
<M1L0_> Primero alguien que bote al M1L0
<M1L0_> jejeje puedes?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro
<M1L0_> dale
<JoseeAntonioR> @op
<M1L0_> thx!
<JoseeAntonioR> @deop
<JoseeAntonioR> np
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ahora si, en #freenode-es
<M1L0> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> pide un cloak de unaffiliated
<M1L0> lo pido asi como pedir pan?
<M1L0> denme un cloak?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero amablemente
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> XDD
<M1L0> jaaa has visto la pregunta?? solo falto reverencia!
<M1L0> :P
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR pues ando todo mundo dormido...
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR ok, ahora que hacemos?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: ahora? ya tienes tu cloak :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cada vez que te identifiques con NickServ se escondera tu IP y saldra tu cloak
<M1L0> ok y como lo veo, uso, habilito o abrazo? jajaja
<M1L0> ahh entonces, seria bueno desconectarme y reingresar?
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta, se habilita solo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya esta habilitado
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> has /whois M1L0
<M1L0> ah perfecto, mil gracias... en mis epocas no habia eso :D
<M1L0> jajajaja
<M1L0> que viejo me siento :S
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja, pero bueno
<M1L0> ok, veo que por ejemplo en quassel, hay forma de conectarse con ssl, pero no funciona, hay alguna forma de usarlo ?
<M1L0> como configurarlo o que se yo
<JoseeAntonioR> tienes que usar freenode en puerto 7000
<JoseeAntonioR> o te refieres al SASL?
<M1L0> ah ok, me referia justo a ssl, estoy en el 6667, con el puerto 7000 entro en ssl pero no necesita clave?
<JoseeAntonioR> la clave seria username:password de nickserv
<JoseeAntonioR> por decir en mi caso JoseeAntonioR:*******
<JoseeAntonioR> es case sensitive
<M1L0> ah ok
<M1L0> probare...
<JoseeAntonioR> en quassel no rellenes clave y username de nickserv, pon server password
<M1L0> pues que bien... mucho mejor.. XD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: sabes que es ZNC?
<M1L0> hummm
<M1L0> +creo que un Bouncer IRC, si no me equivoco
<M1L0> }escrito en C++
<M1L0> why?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> recomendaria que lo uses si te conectas seguido
<JoseeAntonioR> y en varios canales
<M1L0> bueno, me conecto casi seguirdo, deberia de hacerlo con mayor frecuencia...
<JoseeAntonioR> cuantos canales?
<M1L0> si, habia pensado usar uno, pero aun no sabia bien q guaruro elegir XD
<JoseeAntonioR> trekweb
<JoseeAntonioR> es muy bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> https://trekweb.org/services-provided/znc
<M1L0> tu te conectas desde un clinete irc o desdee la web de trek?
<JoseeAntonioR> cliente via znc de trekweb
<M1L0> yeap.. .estoy leyendo como hacerlo..
<JoseeAntonioR> si hay gente en #trekweb te lo configuran al instante
<M1L0> hay gente, no responden :D
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, como vamos
<SergioMeneses> mire https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=481
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-27
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, mario7777!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-06-29
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te acabo de responder, perdón pero apenas estoy llegando.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no hay problema, mande mil mensajes por el apuro :P
<viperhoot> listo ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> justo acaba de venir una persona que me hara el encargo de dejarlo en olva, el lunes debe estar saliendo
<viperhoot> perfecto !
<viperhoot> voy a estar atento cualquier cosa ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: más bien, estaba pensado en que las reuniones de ubuntu-pe deben ser mensuales
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<JoseeAntonioR> de eso te iba a comentar
<viperhoot> como que no hay muchas cosas para hablar cada 2 semanas
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos que retomarlas
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> si
<JoseeAntonioR> de paso, las incluimos en los reportes mensuales
<viperhoot> mea culpa que las clases me tenían medio ocupado este mes
<JoseeAntonioR> sacamos un reporte
<viperhoot> qué opinas de que sean el segundo domingo de cada mes?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tambien he estado a mil, viaje tras viaje, trabajo tras trabajo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya no daba para mas
<viperhoot> jajaj si
<viperhoot> yo justo la semana que viene empiezo finales :(
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: te parece si programo de una vez una para el 15 de julio a las 8pm ?
<JoseeAntonioR> me parece bien
<JoseeAntonioR> una cosa mas, seria una buena iniciativa contactarnos con gente de universidades y jalarnos gente de las comunidades de FLOSS
<viperhoot> ok , ahora la agrego
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que una manera rápida de ello es a través de la lista del linux-plug
<viperhoot> por ahi hacen convocatorias de vez en cuando
<viperhoot> debe haber varios suscritos allí
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, yo pensaba una manera mas directa
<viperhoot> también
<JoseeAntonioR> porque hacer eso es como gritar al aire, a ver quien la capta
<viperhoot> xander21c tiene contactos en la garcilazo y en la universidad del callao me parece
<JoseeAntonioR> yo puedo conseguir gente de la universidad de lima, y de la universidad catolica
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: en el sobre estoy mandando varias cosas, espero que te sirvan/gusten
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: gracias!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: asegurate de dejarlo vacio
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: que será pero trato hecho!! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> y cuando te vienes para lima?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: aún no estoy seguro, pero probablemente a mediados de jlio
<viperhoot> julio
<viperhoot> ya es hora de un viaje :P
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos que se de
 * JoseeAntonioR esta esperando que se abra el sponsorship para el UDS-R
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que aún falta para ello no ?
<JoseeAntonioR> dijeron que se abriria con mas tiempo, pero al menos quiero que confirmen ciudad y fechas
<viperhoot> cualquier cosa me pasas la voz ;)
<viperhoot> a ver si nos apuntamos esta vez
 * JoseeAntonioR viperhoot pasame tu wikilink porfas
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, eso era un /msg
<viperhoot> este? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DanteDiaz
<viperhoot> aunque anda algo desactualizado
<JoseeAntonioR> actualizalo cuando puedas
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> déjame a este finde
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo necesitas para algo ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hora de salir, te informo cualquier cosa, y si sabes algo del sponsorship igual avisas ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, estamos hablando!
<viperhoot> saludos y a ver que llega el lunes :P
<viperhoot> abrazos !
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-07-01
<M1L0> buenas!!!
<M1L0> reviviendo aqui :P
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: que tal, como estas?
<M1L0> creo que todos miran el football!! :D
<M1L0> :S
<M1L0> ????????????
<M1L0_> holaaa!!!
<M1L0> buenas again!
<M1L0> ya estan? o aun no?
<M1L0> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: pint
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: como estas?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, tu como vas
<M1L0> bien, todo bien...
<M1L0> gracias
<M1L0> pero he tenido que retroceder hasta la 10.10 ... ejejjeje
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> sep... es que por el trabajo... tener varios VM con mis herramientas como que me canso un poco, asi que instale BlackBuntu, que esta basado en la Maverick...
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, tengo que salir
<JoseeAntonioR> estamos hablando
<M1L0> ahora tengo todas mis herramientas y como realmente no necesito juegos, ni mucho visual, aunque puedo ponerle el unity...
<M1L0> ok, bueno conversamos luego
<M1L0> un abrazo!
#ubuntu-pe 2013-06-26
<christian_e> buenas noches a todos
